# Công ty bán nguyên liệu cây tầm vông đảm bảo chất lượng nhất nằm ở đâu?



## vietsunbamboo (28 Tháng sáu 2021)

hiện nay trên thị trường mang đông đảo mẫu tầm vông với các đơn giá và báo giá khác nhau, những cái tầm vông của Việt Sun Bamboo luôn được Phân tích cao về chất lượng nhưng tầm giá lại cực kỳ rẻ.

công ty Việt Sun Bamboo chúng tôi chuyên bán, tầm vông cọc tre để đóng móng Công trình xây dựng, cọc tre tiêu dùng để kè kênh mương, ao hồ hoặc kè thành vách hố móng, hố đào, cây tầm vông dùng để là cây chống cho cây xanh, nhà vườn.

Cây tầm vông giá rẻ của chúng tôi luôn đảm bảo về mặt kỹ thuật như: Tầm vông khiến cho cọc thẳng, thân dày đốt ngắn, đảm bảo về mặt con đường kính, tre luôn tươi.. Người mua cần tìm tầm vông hãy đến ngay Việt Sun Bamboo hoặc gọi cho chúng tôi để được tư vấn.

Việt Sun Bamboo chuyên cung ứng cây tầm vông tại khu vực phía Nam

mang nhiều đặc tính rẻ nên tầm vông khô đã qua xử lý được rất những kiến trúc sư chọn lựa khiến cho mẫu mã nguyên liệu chủ đạo trong các dự án kiến trúc tre.

Trong lắp đặt trang trí:cây tầm vông được sử dụng để ốp è, ốp tường trang trí, khiến hàng rào, dựng nhà tre mái lá, khiến gian hàng hội chợ.

Trong đời sống: tầm vông được sử dụng để đóng đồ nội thất, bàn ghế, thang leo, làm những dụng cụ phục vụ bán nông nghiệp.

tuy nhiên cây tầm vông còn được xuất khẩu nước ngoài.



> _>> Mẹo chọn cây tầm vông Việt Sun BamBoo_









Việt Sun Bamboo là một trong nhiều kho nguyên liệu tre trúc,cây tầm vông lớn và uy tín bậc nhất tại TPHCM hiện nay. Chúng tôi chuyên sản xuất những các mẫu ây tầm vông khô đã qua xử lý, tầm vông tươi giá thấp, chất lượng. Bán tại TPHCM, Bình Dương, Đồng Nai, Long An và những tỉnh giấc.

sở hữu nguồn rừng trồng và khai thác tầm vông to và rộng khắp những thức giấc miền Nam. Vì thế mà giá cây tầm vông tại Việt Sun Bamboo luôn thấp nhất trên thị phần. Người dùng đang với nhu cầu sắm tầm vông, tre trúc, lồ ô hãy địa chỉ ngay với chúng tôi để được giải đáp và báo giá phải chăng nhất nhé!

Hotline: 1900 2881 - 028 7777 2881

Email: vietsunbamboo@gmail.com

Địa chỉ: 34D Tăng Bạt Hổ, Phường 11, Quận Bình Thạnh, TP Hồ Chí Minh


----------

